# What's In Spike



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Malipoense and hybrids that contain malipoense.
I didn't realize I have so many malipoense genes in my collection. 

Paphiopedilum malipoense
This one blasted as it was opening up last winter after having taken many months slowly developing its very long spike. The flower was very nice.
Hopefully, this time, it will make it to open bloom and stay for a while.







Fanaticum spiking for the first time, and it has a baby poking above the potting mix next to mother. 
I got this as a small seedling about three years ago. 
It has been very slow to grow, but it did quite a bit of growing this past one year. The leaves are quite different than my other Fanaticum, this one has short and round leaves with different patterns. 
It has been in the same pot the whole time and I meant to repot it, but I don't want to disturb it now. 






Another Fanaticum. I bought this in spike but blasted. 
One of the few growths is in spike. This thing is terribly slow grower. 
It does grow roots like every minute! I'm dread about repotting. haha






Fanaticum x Norito Hasegawa. 
It flowered earlier this winter, and the flower was not that nice.
I wanted to give it another go. It is very low in spike, plus one more new growth. I like its very compact nature. 






Shun Fa Golden. 
It blasted on me earlier this winter, but the new growth is sending up a spike now. Hope it makes it this time. 






Next two are Norito Hasegawa in low spike.











Mem. Larry Heuer x emersonii. I'm very curious about seeing this one in bloom. 






Fanaticum x emersonii.
It flowered last winter and I really liked it.






Jade Dragon.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Armeni White x brachy.
It last flowered one year ago. 






Curtisii hybrid. I like the contrast of very dark bud and bright leaves.






Maudiae type album hybrid.






Callosum vini. Finally breaking the silence! 






Delrosi with delenatii dunkel. One of three I have. 
It has multiple growths, and each year it teases me with fake sheaths.
I hope it flowers this year. Please!!! 






Cam's Cloud.
It blasted the first time. It sat in low sheath for many many months! gosh!!!
Now it has two growths both in sheath. Better not be ugly. lol






And a couple of neos.











Almost all of my neos are getting ready to flower for the second time. 
Yay!!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

One more!
Brassavola nodosa.
I bought a flask two years ago, which had over 70 plants! 
I have given away most of it, but still have quite a few.
This is a 4inch pot with about three seedlings, each with multiple growths.
They are about 8inch tall.
Two spikes with two and one bud on each.
Not that impressive, but I'm excited nonetheless! 

These have been in the same pot the whole time, and now the roots are all tangled up and around on one another, big mess.
Don't even want to think about repotting them. lol

There were grown under LED light for a while in the beginning, then south window, then under T8 in the last one year.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

NOID Phalaenopsis. 
This one has an electrifying purple colors like Queen Beer.

I am surprised to see a spike again so soon, but I love it!
It is the third time flowering since last November.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for sharing
, especially the Parvis!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 28, 2017)

Best of luck.


----------



## emydura (Aug 28, 2017)

Lots to look forward too.

I am always amazed how much you have in flower. You grow all your orchids inside your house don't you? I have a large greenhouse and you leave for me dead. Maybe I should grow more Parvi's and less multi's.


----------



## troy (Aug 29, 2017)

Excellent set of paphs, hope they bloom out nicely


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 29, 2017)

You know me, I LOVE a collection dominated by malipoense genes. Of course, if it's not my favorite species (I don't know that I have an absolute favorite), malipoense is pretty darned close. I'd be in heaven with all those plants in bloom. Granted, I've got some of my own that are coming into bloom including a malipoense that's on the cusp of being in full bloom (hope I didn't jinx it) -- been in spike since at least January/February.


----------



## Don I (Aug 29, 2017)

Wow.
Don


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks, all.
I'm looking forward to them!


----------



## abax (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh me too!!! The foliage looks really pretty and healthy.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I love these leaves and they look great!


----------



## karategirl73 (Aug 30, 2017)

Very impressive!! Can't wait to see blooming pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2017)

One month has passed.

Neos have flowered, Phalaenopsis spike has grown a lot with five branching, the best thus far on this plant, yay!!, 

Surprisingly, out of the paphs, the one that grew the most is malipoense, followed by maudiae hybrid and Jade Dragon.
All the others have either not grown to any noticeable extent, or only slightly increased in height. 
Sooooo slow. Sigh~ 
At least no one has blasted thus far.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2017)

That is lots of spiking!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a lot more!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2017)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice and exciting


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2017)

An Update.

So, out of the very first set of photos in the very beginning of this thread, guess which one grew the most?

Malipoense and Jade Dragon!! 
Followed by both Norito Hasegawa.
The rest are developing slowly.

The second photo, a virgin Fanaticum unfortunately blasted just as the bud was pushing up a couple of inches above the leaves. It is very disappointing!
The big Fanaticum is finally showing its bud. Better be good!

Ones that never moved, or very very minimally so.
Cam's Cloud, Fanaticum x emersonii. 
Oh, and I don't have much hope for the second spike on the Franz Glanz, either. It's been way too long and the sheath is turning yellow. So, it will most likely be like the first time. Blast. I hope to be surprised, but gave up at this point.

The only emersonii hybrid that is growing the bud at somewhat reasonal speed is surprising the one with the most emersonii genes!
Mem. Larry Huer x emersonii is pushing its bud finally! Quite exciting and looking forward to the flower! Very light green-yellow colored emersonii? 

A bunch of other paphs that spiked later than all these are about to beat these when it comes to speed! maudiae and bullgod types. 

Stay tuned!! haha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh, and the ones in the second post are all in bloom, except for Delrosi and Cam's Cloud.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2017)

Anything that you don't want...


----------



## troy (Dec 11, 2017)

No flower update?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2017)

Coming soon!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have posted Helen Congleton in the paph photo section a few days ago.

Shun-Fa Golden and Jade Dragon are opening up.
I will post pictures once they are fully open.

Shun-Fa Golden has a deformed dorsal again, and this is its fourth bloom.
I guess I'll just have to accept it is in its genes. 
Otherwise, same great huge fragrant flower.

Jade Dragon is small, has a small pouch, and a slight funky deformed dorsal, but I am quite fascinated by the flower, which is strange because I normally do not like fairrieacnum x parvi, or fairrieanum hybrids of anything. 

Malipoense is taking its sweet time opening up. 
Norito Hasegawa are still growing their tall spikes while the buds are remaining tiny. It looks like they will take a while, which is expected.

Envy Green is developing its buds nicely.
So is Ma Belle. and Mint Chocolate. 

Wow~ I have quite a bit of malipoense genes in my collection! 

I think something is coming on my Harold Koopowitz, but I know how these hybrids are. not having my hope high. At all.


----------

